# FreeBSD 8.2 and Samba 4.0.0alpha11



## Shahn (Apr 19, 2011)

Running a default Standard Install of FreeBSD 8.2.

I'm trying to install Samba4 from Ports.  It appears to compile and install correctly but it does not write a smb.conf file ANYWHERE.  I have searched the entire file system and there is no configuration file and there is no example of a configuration file.  I'm getting pretty frustrated with it and could use some help with this.  I have tried to searching for this issue and found no answers.  How do you configure Samba4 without a conf file?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2011)

The port's pkg-plist appears to suggest otherwise. See if looking around in there gives you a lead.


```
[/usr/ports/net/samba4-devel] $ grep smb pkg-plist
[/usr/ports/net/samba4-devel] $ grep conf pkg-plist
```


----------



## Shahn (Apr 19, 2011)

*Are those Provisions various versions of smb.conf?*


```
jupiter# pwd
/usr/ports/net/samba4-devel

jupiter# grep smb pkg-plist
%%UTILS%%bin/smbclient
%%UTILS%%bin/smbtorture
include/samba4/smbtorture.h
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision.smb.conf.dc
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision.smb.conf.member
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision.smb.conf.standalone


jupiter# grep conf pkg-plist
%%PYTHON_SITELIBDIR%%/samba/hostconfig.py
lib/samba4/libsamba-hostconfig.so
lib/samba4/libsamba-hostconfig.so.0
libdata/pkgconfig/dcerpc.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/dcerpc_atsvc.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/dcerpc_samr.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/gensec.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/ldb.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/ndr.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/ndr_standard.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/registry.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/samba-hostconfig.pc
libdata/pkgconfig/torture.pc
%%DATADIR%%/setup/krb5.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/memberof.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/mmr_serverids.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/mmr_syncrepl.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/modules.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/named.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/olc_mmr.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/olc_serverid.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/olc_syncrepl.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/olc_syncrepl_seed.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/phpldapadmin-config.php
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision.smb.conf.dc
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision.smb.conf.member
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision.smb.conf.standalone
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision_configuration.ldif
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision_configuration_basedn.ldif
%%DATADIR%%/setup/provision_configuration_references.ldif
%%DATADIR%%/setup/refint.conf
%%DATADIR%%/setup/slapd.conf
```


----------



## Shahn (Apr 19, 2011)

I found this file enlightening.   Thank you for your help.

/usr/ports/net/samba4-devel/work/samba-4.0.0alpha11/howto4.txt


----------

